# Is there such a thing as too much UV?



## Meg90 (Nov 15, 2008)

I am setting up my enclosure, and I have a two in one hallogen bulb that does heat and UVA for a basking spot, but I have been reading on here that torts need more light than that (which is understandable)

Well, the thing is, I already have a 2.5 (ish) ft hood lamp, with a reptile bulb in it that I used to use for my box turtles because it was full spectrum light (no heat tho)

I am just wondering if that would be an overload of UVA/UVB and if I should buy a reg bulb for the hood, or if I can use the one i've got.

Also, my basking lamp is the 5.5 inch one (up to 150 watts) is that big enough?

(oh....the species that I am getting is a Jordanian Greek male)

Thanks!
meg


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 15, 2008)

It would depend on the strength of your bulbs and how close they are to the substrate.
What is the strength of your 2 foot bulb, 5.0, 10.0?
How many watts is your MVB light?

The 5.5 inch lamp will concentrate the heat and the UV in a small area.
You might want to go with a larger domed lamp. That will disapate the heat and UV a bit more.

Danny


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 15, 2008)

If i stick w/ the smaller lamp, 
can i put the long hood on the enclosure w/out worrying?

That way, he will have a hot spot, and all over UV?

Also, my apt stays about 73-71 degrees at all times. So I am not 
too worried about him getting cold....

Would you reccomend a 8.5 inch lamp?


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes an 8.5 inch lamp would be good. 

Sounds like it will work to me 

Danny


----------



## asigafoos (Jan 22, 2009)

YES, there is such a thing as too much UV!

Check it out for yourself:

http://www.uvguide.co.uk/phototherapyphosphor.htm


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 22, 2009)

This article is 2 years old and has not been updated. But the bulbs (Reptisun 5.0) have been redone and are safer to use. You always need to follow the instructions and keep the lights at least 12 inches away from the substrate...


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 22, 2009)

Also a hallogen bulb does not provide UVB light waves. I have been told both they do and do not.

Repti Halogen Bulbs - 100 watt 

Another Ã¢â‚¬Å“FirstÃ¢â‚¬Â from Zoo Med! Super high quality halogen lamps specifically made for reptile use! (This is not the same bulb you would find at a hardware store.) The Repti HalogenÃ‚Â® is guaranteed to light for one full year based on 8 hours daily usage. Produces 15% more heat, light and UVA than comparable reptile basking lamps. Halogen technology increases burn life and the crisp bright white light will make animalsÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ colors appear richer 

I have read different things about the new halogen bulbs that they do and do not product measurable amounts of UVB light. So I sent a message to Bob on the UVguide.co.uk website and asked and am awaiting a response. I will post as soon as I am responded to.
Info on Lighting.
http://www.uvguide.co.uk/


----------

